# Ofiuco (latin-español)



## Roberto Yoxtaltépetl

*¿Es la palabra Ofiuco la traducción al castellano del vocablo Ophiuchus?... de ser  así  ¿Por qué  motivo  no  aparece   en los  principales  diccionarios de la lengua castellana?...y de no ser así  ¿Cuál es su traducción al castellano?*
* *
*     De un atlas de astronomía:*
*Ofiuco: la  treceava   constelación   del  plano  de  la eclíptica que por alguna razón no pasó a formar parte de la rueda del zodiaco griego.*


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ofiuco es la constelación que en castellano se conoce como Serpentario


----------



## Roberto Yoxtaltépetl

*Efectivamente en algunos libros de astronomía he llegado a ver que a la constelación de Ofiuco se le conoce como el serpentario pero, en contra parte, en otros ciertos documentos astronómicos he llegado a leer que a dicha constelación se le conoce también como "el nido de la serpiente". *
*Me parece que serpentario y nido de serpiente no son sinónimos, así que*
*¿Cuál será la traducción correcta?...*


----------



## Jellby

Roberto Yoxtaltépetl said:
			
		

> ¿Es la palabra Ofiuco la traducción al castellano del vocablo Ophiuchus?... de ser  así  ¿Por qué  motivo  no  aparece   en los  principales  diccionarios de la lengua castellana?...y de no ser así  ¿Cuál es su traducción al castellano?



No sé en otros diccionarios, pero el DRAE no suele incluir nombres propios.



> De un atlas de astronomía:
> Ofiuco: la treceava constelación del plano de la eclíptica que por alguna razón no pasó a formar parte de la rueda del zodiaco griego.



Si dice "treceava" en lugar de "décimotercera", ese diccionario no es demasiado recomendable para cuestiones lingüísticas.

A mí me suena haber oído/visto tanto Ofiuco como Serpentario.


----------



## Roberto Yoxtaltépetl

*    Jellby  está  completamente en lo cierto cuando dice que un documento cualquiera de astronomía no es la fuente adecuada para tratar de resolver una  duda  de  tipo  lingüistico.De forma que empezé a buscar de nuevo la definición  del  vocablo  Ofiuco  en castellano y bastó con que pusiera algo*
*más  de  empeño  en  esto  para  darme  cuenta  del  error en el que había *
*caído:  la  palabra  Ofiuco  SI  aparece  en algunos de los más reconocidos diccionarios  de  la  lengua  castellana,  de  hecho  aparece en la vigésima primera edición del diccionario de la RAE(página 1468).De manera análoga en  la  primera  edición (año 1952) del  Diccionario Enciclopédico U.T.E.H.A.*
*(tomo VII, página 1186) se da también una entrada para Ofiuco casi idéntica*
*a   la   del   DRAE   y   en   la   primera   edición (año 1986)  del   Diccionario Enciclopédico  Grijalbo (tomo II, página 1339) el  vocablo Ofiuco también se encuentra  presente.En  todas  estas  fuentes Ofiuco se traduce al castellano como Serpentario.*
** 
*     Así que debo de admitir que aleCcowan tuvo la razón desde un principio(de  hecho  me  empiezo  a  dar  cuenta  de  que  aleCcowan  es  uno de los miembros más cultos de este foro).La próxima vez tendré más cuidado antes de  dejarme  llevar  tan facilmente  por  lo  que  llegue  a  ver   en cualquier papelillo entre medio astronómico y medio astrológico.*
** 
*      Me   precipité   al   afirmar   que  la  palabra  Ofiuco  no  aparece  en  los principales diccionarios del castellano y deseo hacer públicas mis disculpas y mi retractación.*
** 
*Postdata:  lo  único  que  no  me  queda  del  todo  claro  es si la RAE acepta actualmente al vocablo Ofiuco como parte del léxico de la lengua castellana o si se considera que Ofiuco es, propiamente dicho, una palabra del latín( en la Wikipedia se da a entender esto último).*
**​


----------



## aleCcowaN

Roberto, que no es para tanto, como para una disculpa pública, digo. Siendo las constelaciones más bien cosas arbitrarias y puramente culturales, es lógico encontrarlas más en obras enciclopédicas que en el DRAE.

Me encanta el rigor que aplicaste a tu investigación del tema. Es digna de imitar. Y con respecto a mi cultura, que nada, que soy "aprendiz de todo y maestro de nada". Que vamos por el mundo simplemente tratando de comprender y de dejar algo consolidado para los que vengan después. Que la mente sea tan fértil como la carne (¡y que lo disfrute igual! )

Un saludo para ti.

Alec


----------

